# LUSTRE fruit jar!!!!!!!



## Genno62 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Guys!Im a digger here in Pa.! The question I have is I dug a Lustre jar that has inside the round slug plate the words Lustre in script in an angle and below the word Lustre R.E. TONGUE & BROS and below that PHILA.! Below the slug plate is C4!And on the bottom Are CH2! Does NOT have holes in the glass for wire bail! Bail wraped around the neck!Very CRUDE jar with 2 large dimples on the sides!Some bubbles!1 qt.jar! I know the quarts are better than pints!This jar does`nt have INC. embossed on the front like all the other ones I`ve seen! Is this the rare one???????? Thanks!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi, I've found two Lustre jars that fit your description.  The first was made by Ball - a beaded neck lightning seal in Ball Blue and it prices at $12-$15 complete.  The other was made by Atlas - an old-style lightning seal in aqua and that one prices at $10-$15 complete.  I don't think either one of them is considered rare and they price pretty much the same as the ones that have "Inc" embossed.  -Tammy


----------

